# 2003 rubicon plow choice



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

looking at a real nice 2003 rubicon with low milage.

when i punch in 2003 sahara for the plow e- match on the fisher site it gives me 
6 ft 9" sd
7 ft 6" ht
7 ft 6" sd
6 ft 8" homesteader
7 ft 4" homesteader


now when i punch in 2004 se in the e-match i only get 
6ft 8 homesteader
7ft 4 homesteader
both trucks share the same frame why is one yr diffrent then the next. 
i used the sahara due to its closer to the rubicon then the se. 
i would love to get the truck and put a 7ft 6in HT on it as it is a higher quality plow. will the jeep handle the HT or would i be better off going with the SD.


----------



## as81808 (Nov 25, 2008)

just did some searching for u i think i would go with the 7 6 sd model im pretty sure it is a little bit heaver duty then the ht series and also i am a big fan in chain drop over the ht that is done by the ram its nice to be able to short chain plow if need be.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

agree i just got done doin a lot of reading it seems the sd is looking the way to go.
i also just got off the phone with my buddy he said i have to ask the owner of the jeep what automatic trans he has. 
3 speed or 4 with od. makes a diffrence with gas going to 5 bucks a gallon and ill be commuting 35 miles each way every day.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

2003 Rubicons came it with the 4 Speed with overdrive, I just picked up my 2004 last week.. Your going to love it. As for a plow, I'm going to switch my Boss SD 7'6" over from my '97. They say that you can't mount to some models, got that is because you will be over to FGWR or whatever. The mounts will still work, you will just need airshocks or airbags.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

7'6" sd!!!!!!


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

they said the same thing about my 06 LJ, just put air bags or air shocks in up front and you are gtg


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Mine is a Fisher 6'-9" LD minute mount, with timbrens Works fantastic!! 2004 Rubicon/Auto


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

Ken - you have one the most perfect Jeep set ups. looks Great!


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

I just checked out the Fisher site, looks like the SD is only 73 lbs heavier than the HT, both coming in under 500 lbs.


----------



## Montosi82 (Dec 4, 2008)

I had a 2003 rubicon with the 6'9" fisher SD and it was perfect. Wish i never sold it. I put air bags up front to help with the weight. Under 100 bucks and it was awesome.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Hillbilly!!! I love it and it works great. I wanted to lift it a little bit, but to affraid of screwing up a the winning combination I have now.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

don't lift it..... Just put 31x10.5x15's ( biggest tire for stock jeep) on it in the summer... It looks and drives like it's lifted....


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

Hubjeep;1267750 said:


> I just checked out the Fisher site, looks like the SD is only 73 lbs heavier than the HT, both coming in under 500 lbs.


correct but fisher only has brackets for up to 2006. 
they want you to use the smaller plows for the newer jeeps. i beleive there is a bracket but you might have to get it custom made. 
the one reason i wont buy new jeep is i want to mount the SD on it at 7ft 6 in put a 1 inch budget lift (new leafs and hd springs some good shocks) run those tirers like hillbilly suggested and take it from there.
i missed the rubicon they sold it before i got to it. im keepin my eye out now for something else. 
good friend of mine has a 2006 unlimited auto trans 373 gears in the back has dana 44 in rear also. he mentioned it would make a great plow truck also. might have to look into osmething like that.
the reason why im leaning towards the rubicons is they have the 410 gears and lockers.
if i buy something other then a rubicon or unlimited i would like to change the gearing in the rears 
what do you guys think


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

KEC Maintaince;1268028 said:


> good friend of mine has a 2006 unlimited auto trans 373 gears in the back has dana 44 in rear also. he mentioned it would make a great plow truck also. might have to look into osmething like that.
> the reason why im leaning towards the rubicons is they have the 410 gears and lockers.
> if i buy something other then a rubicon or unlimited i would like to change the gearing in the rears
> what do you guys think


3.73's or 4.10's would be nice for plowing. Most TJ's have 3.07's IIRC. I would look for a Rubicon, the D44's and lockers are very nice, and a great value (would cost a lot to install them into a non-Rubi Jeep).


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have 16 inch wheels factory, I am do for new summer tires. Thinking about BFG mud terrain? What size is the largest I can go with stock Rubicon height on stock rims? I have decided not to lift it. Its to perfect now.
thanks


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

ken643;1270182 said:


> I have 16 inch wheels factory, I am do for new summer tires. Thinking about BFG mud terrain? What size is the largest I can go with stock Rubicon height on stock rims? I have decided not to lift it. Its to perfect now.
> thanks


I heard in standard size a 31" or 32" tire is max.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

31x10.5 I ran those on my 2004 wrangler with no issues. I was told that was the biggest size to fit on stock suspension. Ken get some mud terrains.... road hum will make it sound like it's lifted!...lol ... I had 33x12.5 on my stock Jeep for a little bit.... rubbed just a little at full turn.... but they were well worn......I wouldn't go any bigger then 31x10.5....


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks gents, I will go with a 10.50 31 inch summer tire, I apreciate the help Winter seems about done here. Hope everyone has a good summer!! Buy some summer toys with the snow money. Thats what I always do, LOL


----------

